
Proposal: Secure the Public Go Module Ecosystem with the Go Notary - SamWhited
https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/25530-notary.md
======
SamWhited
Permalink which I should have made the original link:
golang.org/design/25530-notary

Discussion: golang.org/issue/25530

